# Screen Capture using VLC Media Player



## rnkchhabra (Feb 15, 2014)

There are number of Screen Capture software’s available on the Internet such as CamStudio or Bandicam which can used to record your desktop activity. Screen Capture software’s plays an important role if you are a blog or an online teacher, since it can be used to create video tutorials. Many of these software are actually paid once and those which are free either results in low quality and lagging video’s or allow you to record only for certain period of time. Most of us use VLC Media player for video playback purposes and many of you probably did not know other purposes of this great Media player. 

Read full tutorial at: Screen Capture using VLC Media Player


----------

